# Male vs Female personalities?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you find a difference in a male versus a female cat's personalities?

I originally title this "Why do we love our cats." Hope I can put this into words. I love both of my cats, but for different reasons.

Colonel, my first cat, is what I would call a companion cat. He always wants to be where I am. Not on my lap but beside me. If I am at the computer he has to have a chair beside me. If working on a piece of equipment in the shop, he sits on the work bench and watches. If I am cooking he has to have a chair beside me. When I go to bed he is laying beside me. IIf I try and wrap my arm around him for cuddles he leaves. 
He is a flame point so very handsome. What first attracted him to me was his gorgous blue eyes.

Onyx, my second cat, came to me on a cold winter night. I was leaving for work and tripped over her. I scoped her up and brought her inside excitedly saying "Looky what I just found." Fortunately I was leaving for work early and had the time to quickly set up a safe room. Nothing special about her looks. Just a solid black cat. When I picked her up, I could hear her purring loudly. No I have a slight hearing problem so she must of been roaring. Still don't know exactly why I love her so much.

Being solid black she doesn't have any special eye appeal, but struts around like she is a model. "I know I am beautiful. Don't you just love me". Colonel just walks ito the room.
Onyx seems to be more sensitive to my feelings. If I come home from work stressed out, she is always on my lap. "Whats awrong?" Colonel could care less. 

Are female cats more in tune with thier slaves needs than males?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Marshel said:


> Nothing special about her looks. Just a solid black cat.
> 
> Being solid black she doesn't have any special eye appeal,...


*Are you kidding me? You need your head and/or your eyes checked, human!!!*

*Signed,*

*Cleo *:blackcat


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

You can't classify cats strictly by gender.
Many female cats are rather vain, they're beautiful and they know it, many also know what they want and are determined to get their way.
The males can be big Mama's boy's and don't seem as concerned about their appearance.
Both sexes can be totally devoted to the human that makes the effort to bond with them.
As for lap cat or not lap cat, gender isn't a factor, two cats from the same litter can be quite different, one my love lap time and the other prefer to sit next to but not on their human.
Samantha wasn't a lap cat and neither is Chiquita but both like sitting on the arm of the chair beside me, their predecessor Meme loved nothing better then spending the evening in Papa lap while he watched TV.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

marie73 said:


> *Are you kidding me? You need your head and/or your eyes checked, human!!!*
> 
> *Signed,*
> 
> *Cleo *:blackcat


My eyes were examined 3 weeks ago so I don't think it is my eyes. Maybe my head. 
Onyx came to me in Dec of last year. I had been wanting a second cat for three years. I had to complete the deal with my wife before I could get a second cat. The deal was I had to sell my cattle. I sold them in Oct. of last year. My dream cat was an Ocicat. I had been in touch with several breeders and was struggling with my feelings about wanting a purebred when there are so many cats in shelters that need homes. After taking Oynx in, I no longer what an Oci. I was in love with the Oci's coloration at the time

To me, Onyx has so much inner beauty and would never get rid of her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Awwwww!*

*Forgiven!*

*Signed,*

*Cleo* :blackcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always heard that male cats are more loving and affectionate, but I've never been owned by one.

Cali and Charlee are my lap cats and like to be next to me, and like to keep me company while I'm in the kitchen. Or bathroom. Or bedroom.

Cleo is my empath cat and only _talker_. She knows my moods and comforts me and has to fall asleep on my pillow, touching my shoulder or face. But she doesn't like being picked up (at all!) and is definitely not a lap cat.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've looked into this a great deal...

You'll have people saying their female was more loving/bonding/calmer than any male they have had. And you'll hear the reverse said, BUT... the numbers are fairly consistent. If you break down the 3 options

1 - males more attentive/loyal/affectionate 
2 - females more attentive/loyal/affectionate
3 - equal chance of either

You'll find equal or males always in the higher probability of these traits. Meaning if you were to role the dice, it would come up equal or male more often

YES, every cat is different, but this is the general consensus


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, the female strays stick with me and the males like to wander around. I always say they have more of the typical behaviors of men and women than of cats. 

Princess is a lot more attuned to me than Prince. When I was vomiting, Prince went into hiding, in fear (men, grrr). Princess, on the other hand, sat with her tushy on the very spot where it hurt (how did she know?!), and it helped. 

My female strays were all together at the supermarket entrance here downstairs, the 3 of them whining in unison about a dog (tied to a post outside the supermarket) and how afraid they were of him. Yet they wouldn't go back to our feeding station (a few feet from there) and they stayed by the dog. They just like to whine about it, not solve the problem. Typical females.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

I dunno that gender really makes a difference, I feel it really depends on the cat's unique personality and experiences. I have a solid black male (who I personally find beautiful, but to each his own. My mom thinks he's plain and not very pretty!) My indoor male, Bat, is not a very affectionate cat at all. He rarely lays on my lap and he VERY rarely purrs. I've had him since he was six weeks old and can only remember a handful of times he's purred actually. He'll lay on my lap occasionally and sleep, but follows me to every room I go to almost. He just doesn't seem to like the touchy feely stuff. I have an indoor female who is the exact opposite, Itty Bitty is so affectionate it's crazy. She's ALWAYS purring and sitting on someone. Overflowing with affection. My outdoor cats are the opposite, the outdoor males (Fererra and Ayashe) are sweet and always licking you, rubbing against your legs, and purring up a storm; whereas my outdoor female (Pecan Sandy) generally strays away from human contact period. Though I do find Itty Bitty to be quite oblivious to my feelings, when Bat is very in tune with them. Of course, I've had him MUCH longer.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a tough one.

Samson (male) is DEFINITELY the most affectionate of our two. Hands down. He always needs to be on you if you're on the lounge/in bed. He tries to get closer and closer to our faces and he dribbles a lot when he's loving snuggles with us. 

Meeka (female) on the other hand is a little princess. She struts her stuff just as you described Onyx. She's more open to people she doesn't know than Sammy is but she's not as smoochy as him. She has been much more snuggly the last few months but it's still just when she feels like it, not all the time. However, I have noticed that whenever I am crying, she does come and give me snuggles.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

I love black cats! it was my dream to geta black cat.
considering the gender, I was alsways told, that male cats leave and females stay with you...
i love my ginfis, she is a female, she also not particularly a lap cat. but she follows my every where i go and wants to be close to me.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A lot of people don't think black cats are the greatest color, I guess they're too plain or commom to a lot of people, but to me that's really the least of my concern; just give me a sweet loving cat. I've found the black cats tend to be my favourite for that reason, two out of three of my cats were black (Lucky was found as a small kitten and Blacky tamed from the streets)... plus of the cats at the cat sanctuary a few of my favourites are black kitties.

As far as male vs female goes, from my experience it is more depending on personality, not gender, however I do notice a slight leaning of male cats being more outgoing and friendly of the 700+ at the sanctuary, as I tend to find they may seek out affection more. Thus out of my top 10 favourites there at least 7 are males; although that males may have a higher probability for surrender (spraying) might make there simply be more males there to start with.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Carmel:

My mother never wanted to have a black cat. She says that black cats bring unhappiness! Such a mythus about cats. pffff!
On the other side, I wished to have a black cat all my life! And once, I will get it! :blackcat


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I love my girls, truely I do, but what I wouldn't give for a nice cuddly, non-EVIL, Mama's Boy. That's the thing with boys I've noticed, they like to act all tough. However, once they find their human it's all over. They turn into a big pile of lovely, squishy fluff.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

The Divine Miss M: Oh goodness! You would love my cat Ayashe! He's SOOO cuddly and kind of chunky and squishy! He's so fun to cuddle!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Black cats rule! Just ask the one behind me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Since these are my first two personal kitties I don't have a basis for comparison....but MowMow is a *HUGE* mama's boy. A giant furry puddle of love when it comes to mama.

Shepherd Book is still in his teenage "Stop kissing me, it's GROSS" stage but he has his moments where all he wants is for mama to hold him and cuddle him close. I think he'll be just as big a mama's boy as his big brother when he's grown up.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know, but my two are the typical characters. Miu is a pretty *** female and Cap'n Jack is a very affectionate mommy's boy. Guess the only difference is that Miu CAN be affectionate but it's on her own terms.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

In my case, it depends upon the personality of the cat, and myself. 
I am co-fostering two stray cats. Both came to the cattery within days of each other. Both are adult males. Petey loves loves love me, but is a bully to Buckley and the third cat, Mystique (female). Buckley runs and hides, but when Petey is sequestered in the other room, Buckley is more affectionate, especially with my co-fosterer.
My own furball, Ritz, female, another stray cat, rescued two years ago when she was around 4 to 6 months old. I'd never ever been around cats before so didn't know what/how I was doing. Nevertheless, Ritz is a lap and bed cat, likes to be petted when she wants to be petted, loves neck massages. But only in the past month or two has she purred aloud. And absolutely hates hates being picked up, and don't even think about cuddling/hugging with her. She is also still scared of herself and any one besides me (and sometimes I spook her unknowingly).
I also volunteer at a cat sancturary. "Tommy Boy" (FELK+) immediately gave me a shoulder hug, though I'd never met him before.
IMHO, I think it depends upon the cat... and the owner.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I have no experience with males but I have been told that males are more affectionate than females. People who have males have told me this.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

In my personal experience, my "lappiest" lap cats were always male. I've had affectionate female cats too, just not to the extent my males have been. In my opinion, females are typically more affectionate on their terms while my lappy males needed no more encouragement than me just sitting down. For that reason I've always had a preference for males, but I have a female now. She's definitely an on her terms kind of cat, but she's still sweet and affectionate, just not quite so gaga over me that she lets me cuddle her or hold her.

Maybe some day a female will come along and change my mind, but until then, I know if I was specifically looking for a lap cat, I'd get a male, because I'd feel the chances were higher.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cats are funny creatures. my family has 6 cats, I have 2 my parents have 2 my 2 sisters each have one. not all in one place of course. 

The oldest is my parents female who started out as mine due to a move and new baby and a wife now ex who hated the cat (the feeling was mutual and I should have listened to the cat). anyway that cat is mean doesn't like anyone but my mom and one of my parents friends.

the second it my grey tuxedo male. My ex wife dragged him home one day (yes the same one who got ride of the female cat) he is a big lap cat. He cries if my job takes me out of town for the night. and is always laying on me if I am sick.

my older sister adopted a calico that was 2 or 3 years old from the shelter. she is friendly towards them, is not a lap cat and will hide if guest come over. in fact I have only seen the back end of that cat as she runs to hide.

my older sisters second cat is a male tiger pattern cat who loves causing trouble. and was no lap cat. She had to give him up to make room for a new baby in a little house so now my parents have 2 cats. this cat loves my dads lap, drives my sister nuts.

my younger sister has a long hair female. that cat loves humans and will cuddle with you but hates other animals and will attack them.

the last is my little calico kitten. She is very friendly and loves to nap in my lap.

so I think it is kind of the luck of the draw. I got lucky with two lap cats one male and one female.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Out of my 4, I have one male, Sasha. Out of all of them, the most affectionate are Sasha, Lacey, and Azalia. I would agree that the females are on their own terms kind of girls. Azalia will not hesitate to swat your hand if you displease her, and Lacey knows she's beautiful and demands to be admired. She may allow you to pet her if you're good. And if you continue to be good, she'll cuddle with you...just don't try and move, please 

Sasha will run up to me when I am sitting, and just lay on my chest and fall right to sleep. He is also the shyest of the bunch with others, but he's pretty attached to me, and he knows he's my baby boy!

And by the way, black cats are one of the most beautiful coat colors. They are sleek, shiny, and have a grace of movement not replicated by other cats. I sorely disagree that they are plain. They are usually of very much larger than life personalities and their eyes are so much more expressive. Black cats rock!!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I hate the 5 minute rule...ugh!

I was trying to dig this up:










See :thumb !!!


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

I would have to agree that it depends on the cat and what their personality is like.
Our two cats right now are a Male and a Female. My boy is 3.5 years old while my girl just turned 1. 
Peata (Male) reminds me of a dog sometimes. He follows my Fiance EVERYWHERE, like, on his heel everywhere he goes. If Mike sits down, Peata is right there on his lap. He's also SUPER laid back, loves everyone! Every cat he's ever seen in his life he instantly tries to be friends with. I don't even think he knows how to hiss! 

Freya (Female) on the other hand is a little terror! She can be friendly and loves to lay on your lap and cuddle but it only lasts a little while. This could be though that she's still young. She is definitely a gorgeous cat though and she knows it and flaunts it! She walks around like she's the Queen of the house! She doesn't like being picked up much though, probably because she's so full of energy that she doesn't like not being able to move freely.

With the other cats I've had in my life there have been Males that are super aloof and will go wandering for days at a time through the neighbourhood and then come home and want tons of loving. I've had a Female that was CRAZY but at the end of the day she was always wanting to sleep with you (if you were on the computer she would climb onto your shoulders and fall asleep draped behind your neck).

It depends on the cat. 

ps- I have to agree that black cats are GORGEOUS!! Something about them just draws me to them. We used to have a Female kitten that passed away when she was 11 months old (rip </3 ) that was all black and I thought she was the prettiest little thing I'd ever seen.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

All my male cats have been very loving, but also very tough to deal with. My females are loving to a point then go do their thing, vanity.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think each cat is so unique in personality that you can't really have a definite answer. We had a male cat, Sylvester, for 16 years, who was really a lap cat. He was always sitting on me- Sitting in my lap when I sit in a chair, laying on my chest when I'm lying on the couch watching TV, sleeping on me or next to me, coming to be with me when I was sad or sick... and he always let me pick him up and carry him around.
While we had him, we got another female cat, Tiffany. We didn't know anything about a "proper" way to introduce cats, so we were kind of just like, "Hey, Sylvester, meet your new buddy!" and they were fighting all the time. We only had her for a few months before we decided to rehome her because her and Sylvester weren't getting along any better. I don't really remember her being quite as affectionate as Sylvester, but she did sleep above my head on my pillow most nights.
After Sylvester passed, we got two female cats from the same litter- Puffy and Callie. They were both very different from each other, and also very different from Sylvester or even Tiffany. Both were/are the opposite of lap cats. Puffy could be affectionate and rub on you and enjoy being petted, but she hated being picked up and I don't think she ever once sat in my lap in the 8 years that she was alive. I think she may have sat next to me on the couch once. She did sleep on my parents' bed, though. Callie is even more standoffish. She hides when people come over. Most of our family and friends have never seen her, or have only gotten a glimpse of her when she's watching everyone from the top of the stairs. And when my brother comes over, she doesn't hide, but she does hiss at him. lol. Like Puffy, she hates being picked up, except by my dad. My dad is the only one she lets carry her and she snuggles on him and everything. lol. She lets me and my mom pet her, but she gets over-stimulated quickly and then swats at us if we pet her for too long. She does sleep next to my mom once in a while, though.
So in my experience, I almost can say that male cats are definitely more easygoing, cuddly, and affectionate than female cats, but then I remember Tiffany and she was very similar to Sylvester in that she liked being picked up and she liked sitting in your lap, and she liked sleeping on my head. lol


----------

